# 20% tage beim Zweirad Center Stadler



## LittleDevil16 (30. Oktober 2006)

Am 17. und 22 novembér gibt es beim Stadler wieder 20% auf alles ausser Shimano!!!               :


----------



## Riddick (31. Oktober 2006)

Super! Dann weiß ich wenigstens gleich, wo mein Weihnachtsgeld hinwandert.   Und Urlaub hab' ich zu der Zeit auch - da kann ich gleich morgens shoppen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dolomo (31. Oktober 2006)

Für jeden?
Ich kann mich an die letzte Aktion erinnern, aber da brauchte man einen Gewerbeschein oder irgend so etwas.
Braucht man so etwas diesmal auch?


----------



## LittleDevil16 (31. Oktober 2006)

Mann braucht keinen Gewerbeschein!!Einfach vorbei Kommen!!! Glaub mir ich weiß bescheid  !!!!!!


----------



## jola (31. Oktober 2006)

Ist das bei jedem Stadler oder örtlich begrenzt?


----------



## Monarch (31. Oktober 2006)

Auch auf schon reduzierte Räder?


----------



## LittleDevil16 (1. November 2006)

ja auch auf reduzierte räder!!!


----------



## jola (1. November 2006)

@LittleDevil16

Weisst du zufällig auch wo das überall gilt? Nur in Nürnberg und Fürth oder auch beim Stadler in Regensburg?


----------



## LittleDevil16 (2. November 2006)

@jola, ja sind bei allen Stadler Filialen!!


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (8. November 2006)

Hoi...

will ja keinem den Spaß verderben, aber bei uns in der Firma wurden wieder Berechtigungsscheine für diesen Personalverkauf verteilt...

mehr weiss ich a net... s. Anhang... 

Notfalls halt selber drucken... *ggg*

Greetz

P.S.: Kann den Anhang leider net größer machne...


----------



## Riddick (8. November 2006)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> ... bei uns in der Firma wurden wieder Berechtigungsscheine für diesen Personalverkauf verteilt...


Wir haben bloß ein Fax von denen bekommen, welches wir bei Bedarf kopieren und verteilen sollen.  Werd' ich morgen mal einscannen und in Originalgröße hier einstellen.  Letztes Jahr hab' ich den Wisch allerdings umsonst mitgenommen, denn den Rabatt hat *jeder* bekommen; die haben nicht mal danach gefragt.

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dolomo (8. November 2006)

@Riddick:
Super trotzdem. Schaden wirds nicht. Klasse


----------



## LittleDevil16 (9. November 2006)

Das einscannen könnt ihr euch echt sparen,den Rabatt bekommt an den Tagen jeder der danach fragt! 
Meines wissens kann man sich auch vorab schon teure Mtb`s und Rennräder vorab reservieren!Einfach an den Verkäufer eures vertrauens wenden!


----------



## Riddick (9. November 2006)

Zu spät.  





Viel Spaß damit.


Riddick


----------



## Coffee (10. November 2006)

ein werbespruch der konkurrenz "ich liebe es"


coffee


----------



## LittleDevil16 (10. November 2006)

@ Coffee-----"   "------


----------



## renöd (10. November 2006)

Na watt nu ???Krich ich nu was 20% billiger als normaler assi oder nich ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (10. November 2006)

renöd schrieb:


> Na watt nu ???Krich ich nu was 20% billiger als normaler assi oder nich ???



also wenn du dich als "assi" da aufführst fliegst du höchstens raus  

coffee


----------



## renöd (11. November 2006)




----------



## Riddick (17. November 2006)

So, bin wieder da.  

Ausbeute:

Assos Clima Jet Jacket
Gore Softshell Jacke
Helmcover (Regenschutz)
Ergo-Griffe
Drehmoment-Schlüssel 1-20 Nm
Bike-Ausstellungsständer
Flat-Bar (ganz billig, um den Daumi zu pimpen  )

Hatte aber irgendwie das Gefühl, dass bestimmte Artikel weggeräumt wurden.  War aber trotzdem ein teurer Spaß - hab' ganz knapp über 400 Tacken verbraten.  

Riddick


P.S. Hab' natürlich meinen Rabatt-Zettel vergessen.


----------



## Coffee (17. November 2006)

@ riddick, udn nu kannste dir heut abend keine pizza mehr leisten wa 


coffee


----------



## Beerchen (17. November 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> @ riddick, udn nu kannste dir heut abend keine pizza mehr leisten wa



Quatsch ... er lädt uns heute alle ein  

guckst Du hier *klick*


			
				Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "vergessene" Lebensversicherung, die vor über 15 Jahren abgeschlossen wurde, kann unerwarteten Geldsegen bringen.


----------



## Riddick (17. November 2006)

Ach was; ich werd' einfach den Schwamm mit Nachdruck überzeugen, dass er mich heute als Wiedergutmachung für seine fortwährenden Frechheiten einladen wollte. 
Andernfalls muss ich halt singen - es werden schon welche zahlen, damit ich endlich aufhöre.  

Riddick

Edit: Alternativ könnte natürlich auch der _Wehrbeer_ herhalten.


----------



## Coffee (17. November 2006)

also ist der pizzaabend gerettet  führst du uns dann gleich deine neuen kleidungsstücke vor?

coffee


----------



## oBATMANo (18. November 2006)

Hab gestern meinen ganzen Carrerabahn Etat verballert


----------



## Wurscht (18. November 2006)

Weiß jemand, ob es da dann beim online-Kauf auch die Prozente gibt?


----------



## RobinHood (18. November 2006)

Einfach 20% weniger überweisen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (18. November 2006)

Wurscht schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, ob es da dann beim online-Kauf auch die Prozente gibt?


Nö, gilt nur in den Filialen.  




			
				RobinHood schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach 20% weniger überweisen!


Die verschicken nicht auf Rechnung.  

Riddick


----------



## thyrax (18. November 2006)

Hi,

hab grade gemerkt, dass die 20% beim Stadler gar net so toll sind. 
Hatte mir am Freitag 2 Nobby Nic geholt (für 64 statt 80) und musste dann feststellen, das ich beim H&S Bikediscount im Versand nur 48 (inkl. Versand) bezahlt hätte . Werd jetzt mal versuchen meine teuren "Schnäppchen" wieder zurück zugeben. 
Und die Mirage Evo (X) kann ich auch gleich wieder hinbringen weil das Netzteil beim Laden ziemlich komische Töne von sich gibt. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Teile (Lampen, Akku, Netzteil, ...) einfach so in den Karton gemissen waren (also nicht mehr original). War wohl schon mal zurückgegeben worden und ist dann einfach wieder ins Regal gewandert .

Also alles in allem ne ziemliche Pleite bis jetzt. 

Wünsch euch mehr Glück beim Einkauf.

Ciao,
thyrax


----------



## Riddick (19. November 2006)

thyrax schrieb:
			
		

> hab grade gemerkt, dass die 20% beim Stadler gar net so toll sind.
> Hatte mir am Freitag 2 Nobby Nic geholt (für 64 statt 80) und musste dann feststellen, das ich beim H&S Bikediscount im Versand nur 48 (inkl. Versand) bezahlt hätte .


Wenn ich weiß, was ich brauche/will, mache ich mich vorher schlau, wie so die durchschnittlichen Preise im Netz sind.  So kommt's nur selten zu unangenehmen Überraschungen. 



> Werd jetzt mal versuchen meine teuren "Schnäppchen" wieder zurück zugeben.


Sollte kein Problem sein, aber wahrscheinlich bekommst Du nur 'nen Gutschein, nicht die Kohle.  



> Und die Mirage Evo (X) kann ich auch gleich wieder hinbringen weil das Netzteil beim Laden ziemlich komische Töne von sich gibt. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Teile (Lampen, Akku, Netzteil, ...) einfach so in den Karton gemissen waren (also nicht mehr original). War wohl schon mal zurückgegeben worden und ist dann einfach wieder ins Regal gewandert .


Das ist unschön, aber das kannst Du normalerweise einfach umtauschen lassen.



> Also alles in allem ne ziemliche Pleite bis jetzt.


Kann Deine Enttäuschung verstehen.

Riddick


----------



## thyrax (19. November 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiß, was ich brauche/will, mache ich mich vorher schlau, wie so die durchschnittlichen Preise im Netz sind.  So kommt's nur selten zu unangenehmen Überraschungen.



Das mache ich normalerweise auch immer. Aber das Angebot von H&S kam erst am Samstag ins Haus geflattert und ich hatte halt schon Freitag gekauft.



Riddick schrieb:


> Sollte kein Problem sein, aber wahrscheinlich bekommst Du nur 'nen Gutschein, nicht die Kohle.



Na hoffentlich klappt das. Gutschein ist kein Problem da ich am Mittwoch eh nochmal hin muss/will weil ich nen Paar Sachen vergessen hab .




Riddick schrieb:


> Das ist unschön, aber das kannst Du normalerweise einfach umtauschen lassen.


Wills hoffen!

Also dann noch nen schönen Sonntag.

Ciao,
thyrax


----------



## dubbel (20. November 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> Das mache ich normalerweise auch immer. Aber das Angebot von H&S kam erst am Samstag ins Haus geflattert und ich hatte halt schon Freitag gekauft.


das ist aber kein stadler-problem, sondenr ein grundsätzliches thema bei schnäppchen: kaum kauf ich was, schon wird's woanders noch mehr reduziert.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. November 2006)

oder in gewisser Weise schon ein Stadler-Problem: jeder glaubt, der Stadler ist ja sooo irre günstig, weil der ist ja so groß und hat überall und immer Angebote aber wenn man genau hinschaut, sind ca. 5 - 10% wirklich günstig und der Rest normale Listenpreise, die jeder andere Händler mit ein wenig gutem Willen locker unterbieten kann.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## dubbel (20. November 2006)

seit wann sind preise ne glaubensfrage?


Riddick schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiß, was ich brauche/will, mache ich mich vorher schlau, wie so die durchschnittlichen Preise im Netz sind.  So kommt's nur selten zu unangenehmen Überraschungen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. November 2006)

Weil nicht alle Leute so vorgehen wie Riddick?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. November 2006)

... weil man immer erstmal den Einzelhandel unterstützen sollte, nicht die Discounter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurscht (24. November 2006)

Da war ja gestern die HÖLLE los, beim Stadler in Nürnberg!!

@ Riddick: erstmal danke, daß Du das Fax hier reingestellt hast. Die haben gestern wirklich den 'Berechtigungsschein' sehen wollen. War super, daß ich den dabei hatte!

Und dann hatte ich riesig Schwein: wollte auf alle Fälle das Set 'Sigma Mirage Evo und Evo X' - als ich gestern an das Regal mit den Lampen kam, hing genau noch 1 Karton davon da. 

Jedoch muß ich den Stadler auch kritisieren: Beratung kann man ja wohl komplett vergessen! Ich stand vor den Regenklamotten und wußte nicht mehr ein noch aus. Hab so ein 'nettes Mädel' in Stadler-Weste gefragt, ob sie mir helfen könne. Ihre Antwort: 'ja, sofort, aber im Moment hab ich Kundschaft.'
Ist ja soweit kein Problem; nur - die kam dann auch nicht mehr her zu mir, nachdem sie ihre Kundschaft bedient hatte. 
Ich stand ungefähr eine halbe Stunde sichtlich ratlos vor den Regenjacken - man  muß jetzt nicht meinen, daß sich irgendjemand vom Verkaufspersonal dadurch genötigt sah, mir seine Hilfe anzubieten!
Zu meinem Glück tauchte dann ein äußerst netter Biker auf. Irgendwo (schätz ich mal) in den 50ern, schwarze Hose, rote Regenjacke, graue Haare und Vollbart. Mit dem kam ich ins Gespräch, und der hat mir dann also eine dermaßen hilfreiche Beratung zukommen lassen, daß ich mir also doch tatsächlich noch passende Regenklamotten mitgenommen habe.
Falls du mit deinen 2 Alpen-X das hier liest - ich war der langhaarige; vielen Dank!!
Übrigens gab's dann doch noch eine Stadler-Bedienstete, die mir gleichfalls ihr (wohl einstudiertes) Fachwissen kundtat. Und zwar so eine hübsche, kleine, schätzungsweise tschechischer Herkunft; dunkle Haare, blau-graue Augen, ca. 157 cm. Sie verdient lobenswerte Erwähnung!

Die gleiche Ignoranz des Verkaufspersonals hab ich dann kurz darauf an der Teile-Theke nochmal erfahren dürfen!
Erst stand ich am Regel, wo sämtliche Umwerfer hingen. Ein 'Verkäufer' hatte genau neben mir ein Beratungsgespräch. Als ich merkte, dieses Gespräch neigt sich dem Ende zu, sagte ich zu ihm, daß ich dann auch eine Frage an ihn hätte. Er MUSS das gehört haben; er hat sich jedoch umgedreht, ging schnell weg und ließ mich ratlos stehen. 
Das Personal an der Theke nahm auch erst dann von mir Notiz, als ich einen der Schergen am Arm festhielt.

Fazit: 20 % sind schon ne tolle Sache, da rendiert es sich auch mal, von Hof nach Nürnberg zu fahren. Mein Weihnachtsgeld liegt mir jedenfalls nicht mehr auf der Tasche... Sollte sowas jedoch mal wieder angeboten werden, weiß ich, daß ich vorher INTENSIV online oder im Katalog blättern werde, damit ich von vornherein genau weiß, was ich will. Beratung oder Tipps braucht man nämlich bei der Firma Stadler - zumindest an Aktions-Tagen, wo die Hölle los ist - nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Priest0r (24. November 2006)

Wurscht schrieb:


> Da war ja gestern die HÖLLE los, beim Stadler in Nürnberg!!
> 
> @ Riddick: erstmal danke, daß Du das Fax hier reingestellt hast. Die haben gestern wirklich den 'Berechtigungsschein' sehen wollen. War super, daß ich den dabei hatte!
> 
> ...



is doch klar, dass an so nem tag mehr los is, und extra leute einstellen oder so tun die ja nich deswegen.
du hättest ja auch schon vorher hingehn können, und dich beraten lassen und dir zurücklegen lassen.
dann am aktionstag abholen und bezahlen.

ich kenn jmd, der hat in fürth keinen schein gebraucht und so n satz avid codes für 320e bekommen


----------



## idkfa (24. November 2006)

cool wer warn das?


----------



## Priest0r (24. November 2006)

ein echter glückspilz


----------

